# When you delete an account, can you make it again?



## Marveri (Jan 13, 2021)

I made a new account (on the main website, not the forums) and decided that I want to delete it for now, but make it again later with the same name. Would it be possible to do that, and if so are there any restrictions on how long you have to wait?


----------



## Raever (Jan 14, 2021)

You can disable the account which makes it un-viewable for anyone who clicks the username but you yourself can login and reactivate it whenever you want without time limits. 

When you delete an account it's gone forever and if someone takes the username before you make another account it's theirs.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jan 14, 2021)

Raever said:


> You can disable the account which makes it un-viewable for anyone who clicks the username but you yourself can login and reactivate it whenever you want without time limits.
> 
> When you delete an account it's gone forever and if someone takes the username before you make another account it's theirs.


You can't take names from deleted accounts, they're already taken by that account. It's to prevent trolls or bullies from taking that name and posing as the individual who deleted that account.


----------



## Raever (Jan 14, 2021)

Kurushimii said:


> You can't take names from deleted accounts, they're already taken by that account. It's to prevent trolls or bullies from taking that name and posing as the individual who deleted that account.



I thought you only couldn't use names from disabled accounts, but because deleted accounts didn't exist anymore the name was fair game?


----------



## Marveri (Jan 14, 2021)

Kurushimii said:


> You can't take names from deleted accounts, they're already taken by that account. It's to prevent trolls or bullies from taking that name and posing as the individual who deleted that account.


Alright cool. I was trying to make my account in a way that got a certain time (12:34) but it turned out at 1:34 for some reason, which is not even an american time zone. I guess now I'm stuck with that, but oh well. Glad to know because I was about to blam it lol


----------



## Guifrog (Jan 14, 2021)

Marveri said:


> Alright cool. I was trying to make my account in a way that got a certain time (12:34) but it turned out at 1:34 for some reason, which is not even an american time zone. I guess now I'm stuck with that, but oh well. Glad to know because I was about to blam it lol


You can readjust time zone in the account settings:








						User control panel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Raever (Jan 15, 2021)

Guifrog said:


> You can readjust time zone in the account settings:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they meant this:
*"Registered Since:* Aug 29, 2017 06:52"

Maybe they wanted the registered time to be something specific?


----------



## Marveri (Jan 16, 2021)

Raever said:


> I think they meant this:
> *"Registered Since:* Aug 29, 2017 06:52"
> 
> Maybe they wanted the registered time to be something specific?


Yes, you're exactly right. I got all sweaty registering my account in 1 minute flat at 12:34 EST, just to have it show up as an hour ahead. Pretty unfair honestly


----------



## Raever (Jan 16, 2021)

Marveri said:


> Yes, you're exactly right. I got all sweaty registering my account in 1 minute flat at 12:34 EST, just to have it show up as an hour ahead. Pretty unfair honestly



Out of curiosity, why did you want to register at exactly 12:34?


----------



## Marveri (Jan 16, 2021)

Raever said:


> Out of curiosity, why did you want to register at exactly 12:34?


Because it looks cool. I meticulously planned it out to be at 12:34, so it was like an arrow through the heart when I saw that the time was inexplicably set at 1:34. I barely did it with like 4 seconds to spare so it was especially heartbreaking.

I don't know if any mods can edit it to be different, but it would make me delighted if they could.


----------



## Raever (Jan 17, 2021)

Marveri said:


> Because it looks cool. I meticulously planned it out to be 1/12/21 at 12:34, so it was like an arrow through the heart when I saw that the time was inexplicably set at 1:34. I barely did it with like 4 seconds to spare so it was especially heartbreaking.
> 
> I don't know if any mods can edit it to be different, but it would make me delighted if they could.



...I genuinely can't tell if you're obsessed with numbers or a troll, but in either case, I don't think staff can change time registered (correct me if I'm wrong staff!). It seems to be an automatic thing, and on top of that, it wouldn't really need to be changed for any other reason than preference. If anything, now you have evidence of a time difference and you can try and make a new account under a different name with that knowledge in order to successfully register at the time you want to....but that seems like a lot of effort just for a number.


----------



## Marveri (Jan 17, 2021)

That's awfully hostile, I just wanted to have specific numbers as a challenge because I thought it was fun. It's not that big of a deal anyways I suppose, I guess I can't do anything about it now.


----------



## Raever (Jan 18, 2021)

Marveri said:


> That's awfully hostile, I just wanted to have specific numbers as a challenge because I thought it was fun. It's not that big of a deal anyways I suppose, I guess I can't do anything about it now.



I'm sorry you felt that the post was hostile, it was more meant as an expression of confusion - and an offering of ways to fix the situation yourself, due to staff likely not having a way to do so. As some things for websites are just automatic.


----------



## Kurushimii (Jan 23, 2021)

Raever said:


> I thought you only couldn't use names from disabled accounts, but because deleted accounts didn't exist anymore the name was fair game?


The username is still in the site's database so it can't be used either way.


----------

